
Scientists Not So Sure 'Doomsday Machine' Won't Destroy World - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,483477,00.html
======
jballanc
Fox News is an insult to logic and good debating skills. There are so many
logical fallacies in this one piece...it turns my stomach.

They're the equivalent of the captain of the football team joining the debate
team and, right in the middle of a debate, accusing his opponent of being
"gay".

~~~
gravitycop
_They're the equivalent of the captain of the football team joining the debate
team and, right in the middle of a debate, accusing his opponent of being
"gay"._

You need to see this movie, if you haven't:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=faggy+idiocracy> It imagines a possible future
Earth inhabited only by Fox News viewers.

It actually includes a parody of Fox News - but it wasn't easy for me to tell
it was a parody. Google Images has pics:
<http://images.google.com/images?q=idiocracy+fox+news>

One more movie quote: <http://www.google.com/search?q=idiocracy+all+retarded>

------
quoderat
At least it'll solve the financial and economic crises.

At this point, I am not sure it matters what destroys the world, as we're
bound to do it one way or the other. If not the actual world _in toto,_ then
at least ourselves.

